
Tesla’s SolarCity gamble has gone wrong - mpweiher
https://om.co/2019/09/12/teslas-solarcity-gamble-has-gone-wrong/
======
aerovistae
The article in question is from weeks ago and was already discussed on HN
here[1] and here[2]:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20796290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20796290)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20799594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20799594)

------
ceejayoz
Is there an actual link to the article in this blogspam I'm missing? It says
"worth a read", but I can't find anything to actually click on.

edit: Googling the author mentioned's name I found
[https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/08/how-elon-musk-
gamble...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/08/how-elon-musk-gambled-
tesla-to-save-solarcity)

~~~
aerovistae
No kidding!

